# Annoying fails?



## Leo123 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys after I just got a pyraminx fail I decided to make this thread. Post any of your fails about any type of puzzle. In terms of my fail I got 8 seconds on Pyraminx and my best was previously 14. At the end I did an edge cycle the wrong way.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 20, 2015)

This is more of a bad habit then a fail, but I drop my cube like every 5 solves during OH..
I also like the idea of a thread. Can a mod change the name to "Fails Thread" or at least, "Annoying Fails"


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> This is more of a bad habit then a fail, but I drop my cube like every 5 solves during OH..
> I also like the idea of a thread. Can a mod change the name to "Fails Thread" or at least, "Annoying Fails"



I previously had failures thread but I changed whilst postimg and can't change it. That's an idea.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 20, 2015)

Messing up parity algs during big cubes. I hardly ever do it now, but I used to do it all the time.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 20, 2015)

Getting the NR average and then losing it moments later.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Randomly forgetting how to do PLL parity at a comp. It wasn't in an official solve though. It was an alg I learned moths ago and I was sub 1:10 at the time...


----------



## Genesis (Feb 20, 2015)

Needing to redo half a center during an official 7x7 attempt, 7.22 skewb average when im sub 6 skewb globally....


----------



## Stefan (Feb 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I also like the idea of a thread. Can a mod change the name to "Fails Thread" or at least, "Annoying Fails"



Or "Cubing FML".


----------



## TheSeppomania (Feb 21, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Randomly forgetting how to do PLL parity at a comp. It wasn't in an official solve though. It was an alg I learned moths ago and I was sub 1:10 at the time...



sometimes i have the same problem with some PLL's, i don't know why, but if i concentrate to hard to a couple of algorithms they vanished completly...
on my last comp i forgot the V-Perm, that was so embarrassing xD


----------



## mpcuber1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Getting a 23.28 ao5 one day after getting so many sub 20 solves...


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 21, 2015)

Forgetting what setup moves you did while doing a commutator in BLD.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 21, 2015)

OH lockups. 

Getting 6x6 3 cross edges+centers in ~1:20 and the solve isn't sub-2:45



Genesis said:


> Needing to redo half a center during an official 7x7 attempt, 7.22 skewb average when im sub 6 skewb globally....



*still sub-3:40*


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 21, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Or "Cubing FML".



Naaah. It doesn't appear in the "recent threads" on the home page. I personally much prefer this. Don't have to go hunting for it to post in or read it as long as it is active.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 21, 2015)

Ao 5: three 10s, a 17, a 14. Followed by 6 consecutive 11s. Would've been pb ao 12. But I got another 15.


----------



## cashis (Feb 21, 2015)

Gets three 11s in a row and gets a 14 and 17 :-(


----------



## JemFish (Feb 21, 2015)

Store-bought 2x2 popping when I could have gotten a sub-5 solve.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 21, 2015)

DNFed first solve of my comp at CCFC Winter 2014 in pyraminx, timer starting fail, the guy asked me if it was my first time xD.

Thanks to a 3.77 and 3.80 I won the comp though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Lol I DNFed my first official feet solve. I wanted to stop it a U2 off so I can 'abuse' the +2 but as I stopped the timer I made another move hehe.


I didn't attempt the last 2 because I exceeded the cut off and somehow they became DNFs instead of being left blank. (Is this something I should be concerned about?)


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Lol I DNFed my first official feet solve. I wanted to stop it a U2 off so I can 'abuse' the +2 but as I stopped the timer I made another move hehe.
> 
> 
> I didn't attempt the last 2 because I exceeded the cut off and somehow they became DNFs instead of being left blank. (Is this something I should be concerned about?)



DNS's being recorded as DNF's is quite common in my opinion. If you are really concerned about it, you could always contact the delegate for the event


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 21, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> DNS's being recorded as DNF's is quite common in my opinion. If you are really concerned about it, you could always contact the delegate for the event


It wasn't even supposed to be a DNS. There should have not even been anything recorded there I think. Idk


----------



## Genesis (Feb 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OH lockups.
> 
> Getting 6x6 3 cross edges+centers in ~1:20 and the solve isn't sub-2:45
> 
> ...



Well, a sub 3:35 wouldve been nice 
(yeah, im greedy)



guysensei1 said:


> It wasn't even supposed to be a DNS. There should have not even been anything recorded there I think. Idk


Yeah, they used to leave it blank, no idea why its now DNF
Doesnt affect much, though.....


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 21, 2015)

I was doing a 2x2-7x7 relay and forgot that it was a relay because of an insanely good 3x3 stage on 5x5 and stopped the timer without solving my 4x4.
(my solving order is 2-3-6-7-5-4)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 21, 2015)

I had centres on 6x6 done sub 50 and then 5/8ths of the cube crumbled in my hands


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I had centres on 6x6 done sub 50 and then 5/8ths of the cube crumbled in my hands


Lol 6x6.

At my first comp I forgot to execute the corners of my last multi cube, resulting in a 3/5 losing to Ollies 2/3 ((


----------



## FishSaysMOO (Feb 21, 2015)

Could of gotten a 13 second solve-which would of been my first sub-20, but then messing up on the edge cycle.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 21, 2015)

At my comp last week, I got a 7:55 5BLD DNF, accidentally executed midge parity instead of wing parity at the end. Would've been AsR by over 2 minutes


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Forgot to say this...

Absolute miserable failure for my OH round a week ago. 3/5 solves were dot cases I didn't know a OH alg for, and all were terrible diagonal swap PLLs. Average wasn't even sub-21.


To make matters worse, I would have gotten another chance in finals if the organizers didn't change the number if finalists from 8 to 6 >: (


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 21, 2015)

Not an actual speedsolving fail, but just yesterday my computer decided to crash and somehow clear my google chrome settings, including my saved 4x4 average on qqtimer...I was 800 solves into an average of 1000 that I've been working on since late October


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 21, 2015)

Iggy said:


> At my comp last week, I got a 7:55 5BLD DNF, accidentally executed midge parity instead of wing parity at the end. Would've been AsR by over 2 minutes



Ouch! 

must have been incredibly painful :/ 

Well. You'll get it next time :tu


----------



## VeryKewlName (Feb 21, 2015)

It sucks when you get an easy scramble but you get a huge lockup so it takes as long as a normal solve.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Feb 21, 2015)

All of them have to be with BLD for me:

Having an easy scramble and fast memo and then...:
*1.* Making an execution error
*2.* Forgetting about the flipping flipped edge in DB (or just not seeing it)
*3.* Twisting a corner the wrong way
*4.* Forgetting corner memo (where corners are solved last)


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Although I got a PB on 7x7 it's kinda a fail is well. I got 14:47 if you were wandering. I was on my last 2 centres and kept screwing things up and then I messed up the centre I was on and half the other centre. I probably would have got like 12.xx or something. I don't thing sub 10 though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Finished F2L in 7 seconds, then 7 second LL  
I hate Gd perm


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Finished F2L in 7 seconds, then 7 second LL
> I hate Gd perm


I love Gd. R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 15, 2015)

6x6, first 2 centers done in 22 seconds, solve wasn't even sub-3...


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 18, 2015)

Edward4 said:


> Buying a LanLan skewb or Dayan 2x2, then realizing how terrible it is



The Dayan 2x2 is great though, if it pops/explodes just tighten it.


----------



## kcl (Mar 19, 2015)

Let's move out guys, faz just won this thread. 

[youtubehd]luVhnfFy5-g[/youtubehd]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVhnfFy5-g


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 19, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> Let's move out guys, faz just won this thread.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVhnfFy5-g
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVhnfFy5-g


Why did he even consider sledging?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Why did he even consider sledging?



I think he confused it with R' F R U R U' R' F'


----------



## IllegalLaws (Mar 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I think he confused it with R' F R U R U' R' F'



He did. 
http://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/2zi57d/feliks_gets_a_ll_skip_but/cpjnlgf


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 19, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> Let's move out guys, faz just won this thread.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVhnfFy5-g
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVhnfFy5-g



Wow, that might have even beat the Riley Woo solve :/


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 25, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> Let's move out guys, faz just won this thread.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVhnfFy5-g
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVhnfFy5-g



and then Kevin Hays comes in with yet another 5x5 world record fail. lol jk
but anyway that really does suck for Felik's.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 30, 2015)

CMLL skip to 6 Move L6E. Not even sub 20. Messing up both blocks is not fun...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> and then Kevin Hays comes in with yet another 5x5 world record fail. lol jk
> but anyway that really does suck for Felik's.


He came .08 away from his 5x5 average comp PB on Saturday due to his last two solves being over a minute. That would definitely be annoying to me.


----------



## molarmanful (Mar 30, 2015)

1) Super-annoying. I do a VHLS to orient edges. Normally, I'd just insert, but sometimes I see an easy WV case. I do the case, and get a PLL skip, but then I see that my time isn't sub-20. It gets worse when I forget my AUF.

2) Even more annoying. I get a 2x2 PLL skip using LBL and slam the timer without doing an AUF. It sucks because I actually SEE that I have an AUF but I can't stop the reflex of putting the hands on the timer.

3) Never happens because it's that annoying. Doing an OH solve on a super-loose cube, getting an LL skip, doing an AUF, but the cube manages to pop during the AUF!

Yeah, I am haunted by AUFs.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Mar 30, 2015)

Pops. That is all.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 30, 2015)

F2L done by 7 seconds, OLL skip with a U perm -----> chance for sub 10 and then my cube(Chilong) pops.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Can we rename this Failures Thread or something?


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Can we rename this Failures Thread or something?


It would be a failure if we didn't. .. bad um tis. ..


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Can we rename this Failures Thread or something?



I previously had that but I changed it. I suppose a mod could change it but no one has got round to doing that yet.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Can we rename this Failures Thread or something?



Fourthed


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2015)

I had this weird scramble were I had a U perm to do to solve the cross. I could not figure out a better way but I screwed up a G perm and I was at like 19 seconds or something. Decent for me. Then it ended up as a 41 second solve.


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> I had this weird scramble were I had a U perm to do to solve the cross. I could not figure out a better way but I screwed up a G perm and I was at like 19 seconds or something. Decent for me. Then it ended up as a 41 second solve.


You could of traced the first f2l pair cause the U perm wouldn't effect anything else on the cube.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> You could of traced the first f2l pair cause the U perm wouldn't effect anything else on the cube.


Too late. I tried to think quick but I had no time left in inspection. It's the G perm that screwed everything up.


----------



## TDM (Apr 9, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> I had this weird scramble were I had a U perm to do to solve the cross. *I could not figure out a better way*


R D R' D' R D

first three moves solve 3 pieces, the last three solve the 4th


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 10, 2015)

As I said I couldn't think quick enough in inspection. I hadn't been prepared to do that algorithm anyway.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 10, 2015)

'I know this 1LLL! Uhh it's thi- no it's not I think it's that... No that's not it... Oh I know now!'
<solve becomes 5 seconds slower than usual>


----------



## TDM (Apr 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 'I know this 1LLL! Uhh it's thi- no it's not I think it's that... No that's not it... Oh I know now!'
> <solve becomes 5 seconds slower than usual>


"I know that COLL!"
...
"That's a V perm!"


----------



## Randomno (Apr 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> "I know that COLL!"
> ...
> "That's a V perm!"



I've ended up with a V perm after a Niklas before.


----------



## jms (Apr 10, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> 2) Even more annoying. I get a 2x2 PLL skip using LBL and slam the timer without doing an AUF. It sucks because I actually SEE that I have an AUF but I can't stop the reflex of putting the hands on the timer.



This is probably a noob thing, but in a similar vein, seeing the PLL, executing it, then realising you did the wrong PLL and you need to finish off with an A perm, but still hitting the timer anyway because your brain still thinks you did the right PLL.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 10, 2015)

Once I was doing 4x4 in the car and it was gonna be a sub 1:30 Ao5 (my first EVER) But then on my second to last solve I SNEEZED! AKJFHEJTGWEOUHRJBNW,HugrkjtehGRE UKVJYG! I already had a bad ish solve so that just ****** it up!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 10, 2015)

Ao5 yesterday:
1. 9.46
2. 9.83
3. 8.47 (ok lets go I can do this!)
4. 14.55 (ok thats alright, this isnt counting)
5. 16.72 (wtfomg!!!)
Wtf sup 11 with 2 9s and an 8 I couldnt have failed harder


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 10, 2015)

15.00 PB Ao 100, couldn't roll


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 10, 2015)

9.97
12.54
(9.89)
14.97
(17.06)
That could've gone completely better.


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 12, 2015)

Solves where get the EASIEST scrambles then I screw up the cross. UGH


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 12, 2015)

I average 1 min and I almost had a 30 sec time that a messed up by forgetting a CCW edge cycle *facepalms* It was a 45 sec time. BUT STILL A PB 

Full OLL skip


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 14, 2015)

Fail 4x4 
5: 58.86	Rw2 U R F' D L' Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 B R B' Rw' D' B' Uw' Fw2 U2 F' D R D B' Uw2 R Uw' Rw2 Uw Rw' U2 L2 Uw B Rw F D L' Uw2 R

30 second 3x3


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 14, 2015)

Got a official 2.37+2 pyraminx solve lol

The camera didn't capture the solve unfortunately.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 12, 2015)

This solve:

11.95
scramble: F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F L B U' L' B2 F' R2 F L2 U
inspection: z2 y2
cross: F L F2 R'
1st pair: R U R' y' U R U' R'
2nd pair: L U2 L2 U' L
3rd pair: y R U R2 U' R
4th pair: U' R' F R F' U R U' R'
OLL: skip
PLL: U2 y' x R' U R' D2 *2-second lockup* R U' R' D2 R2

I started the A-perm around 8.7ish, this could easily have been my first sub-10. This is why I have a love-hate relationship with my Gans 356... so much smoother than my Weilong but lockups like this just kill me.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 12, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> This solve:
> 
> 11.95
> scramble: F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F L B U' L' B2 F' R2 F L2 U
> ...



mod it!


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 14, 2015)

At Philips Exeter, I DNFed last solve of 3x3 and of 2x2. SAME ******* TIMER TOO! 

I hate PRO timers soo much. We need more gen 2s in this world. Not Glow timers, because those take like 20s to start.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 14, 2015)

This is going to be split up into a few categories:

Pyraminx podium fails:
3rd in first round, 6th in finals at Starlight 2014.
4th at Red Cross 2014.
4th at Yale Spring 2014.

Making next round fails:
41st in 3x3 first round at Princeton Winter 2014 - top 40 make round 2.
17th in 3x3 second round at Norwich 2015 - top 16 make finals; Tim Wong left early though, so I still got a spot. 
2:00.09 5x5 solve at Norwich 2015 - cutoff was 2:00.

Other fails:
3 BLD DNFs at 2 different comps.
Getting last of the non-DNFers in OH at Starlight 2014.
3/7 MBLD total fail (at home; PB is a 4/4 and I've gotten 5/6).


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 14, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> This is going to be split up into a few categories:
> 
> Pyraminx podium fails:
> 3rd in first round, 6th in finals at Starlight 2014.
> ...



On the other hand, you seem to be the fastest 5x5 solver in the world without an official average, so you do have that to brag about


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 14, 2015)

At Music City 2015, I would've had a sub 20 average if I hadn't gotten a 36. That 36 would've been a sub 20 if I hadn't messed up a U perm. Ikr.

At Atlanta Open 2015, I would've made finals if I didn't get a DNF average.

I would've made 2x2 finals if they didn't reduce 20 finalists to 15 finalists. Even then, I made 18 place -_-


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Dropping your cube mid-solve. Especially in 2x2.

Pyra at Atlanta Open 2015, had a 4.xx DNF because I sledgehammered the wrong way. Gave me a counting 13 which bumped my average from 6.xx to 9.xx.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 15, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> At Music City 2015, I would've had a sub 20 average if I hadn't gotten a 36. That 36 would've been a sub 20 if I hadn't messed up a U perm. Ikr.



That exact thing happened to me at Slow and Steady, I messed up PLL on what would have been ~18, turned into 36. Gave me a counting 24


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 15, 2015)

Music City Speedsolving:

13.52 average for 1st round of 3x3 when I average in the 10's. Every competition I've been to, my 1st round 3x3 results have been significantly worse than what I usually average. 

Missed Pyraminx podium by .4. But 1-4 were only .7 apart, so I don't feel too bad.

My sub-9 single fail (see my thread for video).


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 15, 2015)

Have to say, DNF average in nats semifinals is definitely my #1 ;_;

12.37 average in first round at Slow n' Steady is up there. Counting 15 (was a +2). My second worst average at that competition was 9.08. In fact, my worst solve for the rest of the competition was 10.07. Not too upset since I did well after that fail.

Also had a round of 2x2 at nats with counting solves: 2.01, 2.10, 4.something -_-


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 15, 2015)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_03Y7zMEs9OVzhnVndhSDhfcDA
2x2 R1 1 Lawrence Open 2014- DNF(19.56)
(My dad was wrong; the timer did work. The display didn't work. Nor did my brain for some reason. I kept doing the same thing over and over.)
I remained calm, got super lucky, and somehow ended up with my comp best 5.15 average with a counting 3.99 (that was actually 3.94 but the judge messed up the 4 and I didn't notice) and ended up in 8th place for the first round.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 15, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> At Music City 2015, I would've had a sub 20 average if I hadn't gotten a 36. That 36 would've been a sub 20 if I hadn't messed up a U perm. Ikr.
> 
> At Atlanta Open 2015, I *would've made finals* if I didn't get a DNF average.
> 
> I would've made 2x2 finals if they didn't reduce 20 finalists to 15 finalists. Even then, I made 18 place -_-



lolno, they had to cut off the number of finalists.

Anyway, at Music City 2015, my 6x6's stickers were so bad that I had to go running around for someone else's 6x6.
And then I missed cutoff by 1.14 seconds ;-;
I also had 2 +2s in Pyra (10 and 12), and a 12 single when I globally averaged 7.

4x4 at Atlanta Open
Clock at US Nats 2015

Twice today I was doing OH, and I accidentally did 2H ;-;


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 15, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> On the other hand, you seem to be the fastest 5x5 solver in the world without an official average, so you do have that to brag about



Whoa, that's pretty awesome! How'd you figure it out?

Also, a fail: just a half hour ago, I broke my Pyraminx average of 5 PB at 2.64. I was overall pretty happy with this, especially because of a counting 1.  But I realized I could roll a 4.08, the worst solve in the average! This was nearly awesome! So I did the next solve, got a 2.76, but it was a +2 because of a stupid tip that I turned wrong at the end making it a 4.76+. It would've been a 2.50 average...


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 15, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Whoa, that's pretty awesome! How'd you figure it out?



I actually didn't 100% confirm that, I assumed that since 2:00 is a pretty standard soft cut, anyone with a sub-2 single will have an average. And there's ~5 people with a single faster than yours but still sup-2, but they all have averages.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2015)

Just remembered this one: In the 2x2 finals at Singapore Open 2014, I started off with 3 sub 3 solves. It could've easily been a really good average, but I had to mess up the last two solves and get a 5 and a 6 -_-

Oh and I guess failing to get a sub 10 3x3 avg100 a few times is a fail


----------



## matty (Nov 1, 2015)

In the semi final of ABHC I messed up the cross about twice, and did the wrong PLL 2/3 times, I was so nervous as I would have a chance of getting to the final since they extended it to 16 competitors. Failed the two rounds before as well. I average 11 and home and consistantly get >13 averages in comp 



Spoiler


----------



## richardye1 (Nov 1, 2015)

4x4 1:00.012 [PB] single bc G perm


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 1, 2015)

These are 10 annoying fails:


----------



## TheAlex6119 (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, I only speedsolve 3x3 since my dear brother hid my 2x2 (PB 4.xx) for 2 weeks right after I lubed it, so silicone got as solid as rock and it turns like *****.

And yeah, the 3x3... Do you guys know how painful is trying to solve a Rubik's branded speed cube? Even if it locks up every 2 seconds. Btw, PB in 3x3 23.92


----------



## StarOfDoom (Dec 10, 2015)

My first and only comp i've been to(USA Nats 2014), I was reallyyy bad at OH, bit I ended up making the cutoff (1:00, idek how I made it, I think I got a 58 or something), but I ended up DEAD LAST from the people who made the cutoff, which was pretty damn embarrassing haha (I think I got a 1:10 avg or something). Also, my 3x3 popped on a decent solve, which was a little annoying, but I ended up with an avg that was faster than my average at the time, so I was pretty happy with how the comp went.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 10, 2015)

At Manhasset Fall 2015, I competed in Pyraminx for the first time. On one of my solves, the Pyraminx popped and I got a 20-second solve. Then I realized I could have just gotten a DNF and the average would have been the same, as the 20 was my worst solve.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2015)

'Yay a good 4x4 solve'
*looks at the back*
Adjacent PLL parity 
ragequit


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 'Yay a good 4x4 solve'
> *looks at the back*
> Adjacent PLL parity
> ragequit



I feel your pain.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I feel your pain.


Same :c


----------



## DOcuber (Dec 10, 2015)

Well I was signed up for riverhill fall 2015, the one with two world records broken at one comp. then i got sick and couldnt go. Also I was doing a practice solve without a timer and i got a full last layer skip.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 10, 2015)

My last offical 2x2 average, I failed not one or two solves, but four.


----------

